
Itsy Bitsy Spider's Web 10 Times Stronger Than Kevlar (2010) - DoreenMichele
https://www.livescience.com/8686-itsy-bitsy-spider-web-10-times-stronger-kevlar.html
======
bufferoverflow
And 25% as strong as carbon fiber.

[https://www.engineersedge.com/material_science/images/yield-...](https://www.engineersedge.com/material_science/images/yield-
chart.gif)

